# Movin to SG - most expensive place?



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

just saw SG earned top spot of most expensive city, 

*Singapore remains world's most expensive city*


couple of questions:

a. which bank is better, credit card/Overseas TT to Australia/ any Australian bank there? (CBA, ANZ, NAB?)

b. for health insurance (family with kids), how much approx cost should i count


----------



## vinaybj (May 1, 2013)

Hi ,

b. for health insurance (family with kids), how much approx cost should i count
For Health insurance usually your employer will have tie -up with insurance firm , but you will be paying the premium , which might cost around 300-500 Per year per person.
If you try to buy it from outside it will cost you to much.


----------

